
How To Safely Store A Password - 0x12
http://www.codahale.com/how-to-safely-store-a-password/
======
newsoundwave
No offense, but hasn't this been reposted many times?

Reddit even had this about 10 months ago:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ektaw/after_the...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ektaw/after_the_gawker_hack_this_is_the_one_thing_most/)

------
vogonj
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PBKDF2>

use PBKDF2 (plus a SHA-family hash function.) use PBKDF2. use PBKDF2. use
PBKDF2. use PBKDF2. use PBKDF2. use PBKDF2. use PBKDF2. use PBKDF2. use
PBKDF2.

